# Silly Sponsor Saltram Walk for Red Nose Day-Plymouth



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I always do something every year for red nose day and the idea of a sponsored walk around saltram came to mind, now the theme is silly so likley we'd dress silly/wear something silly and/or put something on our dogs that's also silly.

Now this is not 100% yet I need to find if anyone would be interested in this idea first before making any major plans or dates but I would take it to atleast be in march either on or before the 10th.

Please let me know, thanks guys


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I just checked the calender and the only weekend is the 1st so I will defiantly set the dates the for the 1st of March.

I will bring a bag or something for everyone to bring a donation/any gathered money for their walk  

and I believe I will set the time for 1pm depending how everyone feels at this time.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Official date and setup;

Sunday 1st March 2009, 1pm Meeting at/around Saltram House Carpark area

Donation Required and to dress/wear something silly.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No one turned up so this failed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry no one turned up for the walk


----------

